# Missy **COLT** 5/5 , Joint ill - Keep him in your prayers



## Becky (Apr 2, 2012)

I thought I'd start a thread for Redrock Just Magic, a 4 yr old maiden mare expecting the first foal of Lucky Four Santa Fe So Impressive. This is my most anticipated foal of the season! A first for both the sire and dam!

Pictured here during her show career is Just Magic 32.75".







Pictured below is the stallion she is bred to, Supreme Champion, Lucky Four Santa Fe So Impressive 30.25"




.

Just Magic has been bagging up since around 275 days and she is at 311 days today. I really thought she'd foal by now, but no, she is keeping me guessing.

She is not on Marestare, as my barn camera is too outdated to put online. I will try to update frequently and hopefully, can keep everyone posted as to when I think the big event will be!


----------



## Becky (Apr 2, 2012)

Here is her udder from today. Close, but not quite there. But, I'm staying close by and watching. She is outside during the day, weather permitting, and under camera at night.


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 2, 2012)

Gorgeous mom and dad to be!!! She looks pretty darn close in her udder, just need a bit more filling in her nipples. I am hoping for the very best!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh Becky, I'm SO excited for you!!! Both the sire and dam are GORGEOUS!!! Happy dance! Happy dance!!! Can't wait to see this baby for sure.


----------



## little lady (Apr 2, 2012)

I can see why you are excited and rightly so! Gorgeous Sire & Dam! Will be checking for updates.


----------



## Becky (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I've been waiting for this baby for a LONG time! LOL

Just Magic's udder has looked about like that picture all weekend and I thought for sure it would tighten up and we'd have a baby by now. But no, she's still holding and I'm sitll waiting.





A big weather system is supposed to move in tonight and tomorrow with the chance of severe weather and lots of rain. I'm wondering if she'll get a move on then? I just hope we don't lose power and I don't lose my camera and Equipage!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 2, 2012)

wow, they are just stunning



this is going to be one special baby



Welcome to the nutty nursery





Any chance we could have a pic of her side on to see her tummy and a pic of her udder from behind, this will help us get a better idea of how far along she is. What does her hooha look like?


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 2, 2012)

You are going to get a very beautiful baby from those two stunning horses.





I wouldn't think that you will have too long to wait for this foal either, but with maiden mares - who know? LOL!!

Thank you for joining us here - sending you good wishes for a smooth foaling and a healthy baby!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 2, 2012)

Becky, both mare and stallion are beautiful! I can certainly see why you are excited to see this foal! I'll be watching for updates too! I'm not on Marestare either, so I just have to post pictures too. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 2, 2012)

WOW with stunning parents like that, this baby is going to be special.


----------



## Connie P (Apr 2, 2012)

Beautiful horses Becky! I can't wait to see the little one!


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 2, 2012)

wow both mare and stud are very nice. You should have a nice foal


----------



## Becky (Apr 2, 2012)

I'll try to get more pictures of Just Magic. She doesn't appear to be ready to foal tonight, but she shouldn't be far off. At least that's what I keep telling myself!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 3, 2012)

Beautiful mare, and what a handsome daddy!


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 3, 2012)

Becky said:


> She doesn't appear to be ready to foal tonight, but she shouldn't be far off. At least that's what I keep telling myself!


That is just what I have been telling myself about our two (of the total of 3) mares!!! Your foal should be spectacular from that cross.


----------



## Becky (Apr 3, 2012)

I still don't see Just Magic being ready to foal yet, but my last 3 maiden mares fooled me as none had full, tight udders. So, I continue to watch and wait.

The mares are inside today as we are having rain and thunderstorms. Wish the weather would make her get a move on!


----------



## Becky (Apr 4, 2012)

Just Magic's udder seemed to have filled a bit more during the day yesterday and was starting to feel a bit firm. She was very cranky yesterday and didn't want her udder touched. She slept a LOT overnight! I'll be going to the barn to feed shortly and will give an updated report when I come in.


----------



## Becky (Apr 4, 2012)

Her udder is bigger this morning, but not tight yet. Still waiting......


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2012)

thanks for the update, can we have an udder pic?


----------



## Becky (Apr 5, 2012)

I'll try to take some pictures today. No big changes yet.


----------



## Becky (Apr 5, 2012)

New pictures today. It's cloudy outside, so these are a little dark. Just Magic has been a bit more active today which is a change for her.


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 5, 2012)

Becky, you took excellent pictures! Just what everyone here wants to see! LOL She sure looks close for a maiden!


----------



## Becky (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks, Pam! LOL Her udder has started feeling a bit 'firmish' this afternoon. I think she's getting pretty close. Maybe in another day or two?


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 6, 2012)

Great pictures, she does look as though it wont be long before she foals - but with these maiden mares........................................?? LOL!!


----------



## Becky (Apr 6, 2012)

Diane, I agree. Going by just the pictures, she looks a ways off yet. But, I'm watching her closely anyway. My last 3 maidens, didn't bag up fully. Had less udder than this mare and foaled. Two were big problems. One foal I lost because I wasn't watching her close enough. Another foaled out in the pasture, a live foal but it was iffy for a while. The 3rd mare was started on Equidone at 330 days gestation and no udder. She developed an udder and foaled 10 days later with a normal udder.

So, I've been a little paranoid as to whether this mare will develop a full udder and show all the typical signs. Her udder is at least coming along as it should.

No foal last night. Still waiting.


----------



## Becky (Apr 6, 2012)

What I've found in my years of delivering miniature mares, is that maidens certainly don't show all the signs as easily as mares that have had foals. Just Magic had a very tight underline, likely left from her show career. Two weeks ago, you wouldn't have thought she was in foal. About a week and a half ago, she suddenly looked more pregnant than she had previously. I really don't think she will get a more dropped looking appearance. I believe that's where she's at now.

I also don't find vulvas getting as long, loose and swollen in appearance before foaling in maiden mares. That's one of the reasons maidens have more trouble pushing heads and legs through during delivery. Not much room and not a lot of stretching there. I generally have to help get heads through in my maidens more than in my experienced mares.

She's made some small changes in her udder today. Time will tell if they are significant or not!


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 6, 2012)

> Time will tell if they are significant or not!


I'm ready for significant! Good name by the way.


----------



## Becky (Apr 6, 2012)

Significant would be good! :0)

I don't think she'll foal tonight, but maybe before the weekend is over?????


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 7, 2012)

How is she looking today Becky?


----------



## Becky (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for asking, Parmela. I just took some new udder pictures this afternoon. Maybe a little more progress. I want to see a lot more progress!


----------



## Becky (Apr 7, 2012)

Oh, and I can't get any milk to check for consistency. She gets extremely angry if I try, so I'm just letting that go. A quick feel of her udder is the best I can do.





*If* I can convince her to let me try for milk, I can test it on my refractometer. That gives a pretty good indication of where a mare is milk wise.


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 7, 2012)

How long has she been bagging up? I thought she would be farther along by now. (seems like forever to me)


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 7, 2012)

I think you need to bring the refractometer over here and test SB and La La


----------



## Becky (Apr 7, 2012)

Seems like forever to me too. She's been bagging up since 275 days and she is at 316 today. 6 weeks. I thought for sure she would have been ready to foal by now.





You're welcome to use the refractometer. Come and get it.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 7, 2012)

I agree...progress, but I would expect more before she foals, but she didn't ask me!lol They have their own opinions of how this stuff is going to work. Thanks for posting the pictures!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 8, 2012)

Wow What a wonderfully clean girl, I don't think I should post any more pics of my girls


----------



## Becky (Apr 8, 2012)

> Wow What a wonderfully clean girl, I don't think I should post any more pics of my girls


Thank you! She's the cleanest white horse I've dealt with. Just Magic doesn't like being dirty and normally stays looking white. Amazing!


----------



## Becky (Apr 8, 2012)

I took another picture this morning and she is coming right along. I'll post the series starting with Thursday and you can see what I am talking about. Making good progress now. Woo Hoo!

From Thursday.






From Saturday.






And from today.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 8, 2012)

Yay Becky! Progress indeed. I'm so excited for you!!!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 8, 2012)

Now that's what we like to see


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 8, 2012)

Go Just Magic!


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 8, 2012)

Very nice progress. Cant wait to see her baby


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh yes! Easy to see the progress!!! Go Magic!


----------



## Becky (Apr 9, 2012)

She had a big udder this morning, but it went down some during the day. So, still waiting. Each day is a day closer.


----------



## Becky (Apr 10, 2012)

And yet, still waiting. 319 days today. She's probably waiting for the stormy weather predicted for later this week. I won't know whether to run to the barn or run to my storm shelter!


----------



## Becky (Apr 11, 2012)

You're right, Diane. The barn is where I'd go.





Just Magic has a full, firm udder this morning. Now, to see if it stays that way through the day, or goes down. It shouldn't be a whole lot longer now.


----------



## 2minis4us (Apr 11, 2012)

How exciting ! Can't wait to see the foal


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow, the pictures of the udder changes is great! This thread is helpful for me dealing with my first maiden mare (Snowball). She has just began to bag up, so hopefully she progresses like that! Thanks for posting those!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 11, 2012)

How exciting Becky



I can't wait to see how much shopping she does today


----------



## MeganH (Apr 11, 2012)

can't wait to see new pictures of progress!


----------



## Becky (Apr 12, 2012)

I thought Just Magic's udder was full yesterday, but it's even more so this morning. It went down some yesterday during the day, but reappeared bigger yet overnight. So, another day of watching and waiting to see what she does. She's 321 days today.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah for more udder development!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 12, 2012)

I can't wait to here how she is tonight


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 12, 2012)

Sounds like she's making real progress, Becky! Will be watching for updates on her............and pictures! LOL


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 12, 2012)

Looking forward to the evening update and pics if possible


----------



## Becky (Apr 12, 2012)

Still no exciting news. I was hoping for significant progress today from her udder this morning, but it's gone down some this afternoon. And so I wait......

She's waiting until we have some really stormy weather predicted this weekend, I just know it.


----------



## Becky (Apr 12, 2012)

Here's what I watch at night while I'm in bed trying to sleep. :0)


----------



## Becky (Apr 13, 2012)

She's leaking a little milk this morning as one teat had a bit of 'crust' on the end. Her udder is really full, but I expect it to tighten before foaling. I'll take a picture of it this morning before I turn her out. So, she's still getting closer.....


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 13, 2012)

Woo Hoo! Okay Magic, time to 'tighten up that udder' and show us your baby! LOL


----------



## Becky (Apr 13, 2012)

Here are new udder pics made this morning 4/13. Gotta be getting close!

Note the little bit of 'crusty' wax on the left teat.


----------



## 2minis4us (Apr 13, 2012)

Woooo Hooo !!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 13, 2012)

Alright! Getting so close! Yeah


----------



## MeganH (Apr 13, 2012)

YAY!


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 13, 2012)

Her boobies are looking in great shape. Is she dropped looking yet?


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 13, 2012)

Looking good - not long now!!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 13, 2012)

Great pictures! Woo Hoo! Got sticky milk?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 13, 2012)

:ThumbUp



Not long now



Can you take a pic of her from the side so we can see where baby is sitting?


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 13, 2012)

Becky thinks she is ready to go and big storms coming in. Now how do you get a preg mare down into the storm cellar?


----------



## Becky (Apr 13, 2012)

Just Magic now has a hard, tight udder. She is back in the barn in her stall under camera. I dont' have any new pictures, but her udder says she is ready.

Severe storms approaching the Oklahoma City area now including storms with baseball to softball size hail and rotation. Great day to foal! NOT! I just cleaned out my storm shelter and hope I don't have to use it.

I will keep everybody updated. Pray for a good delivery and no severe weather here!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 13, 2012)

Sending prayers and keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 13, 2012)

Will say a prayer for all of you and you wont see too much of the storm and maybe Just Magic will have her baby in the stable and not in the storm shelter


----------



## Eagle (Apr 13, 2012)

I too am sending prayers that she foals safely and the storm misses you.


----------



## Becky (Apr 14, 2012)

Just Magic had a bay pinto colt at 5:50 this morning. Handsome boy! No pictures yet, but will try to get some later. I'm going to be gone most of the day, but I'll try to post pics later.

Loud colored colt and I think he has one blue eye. Interesting delivery and I will explain later. Between storms, the mare sleeping and beeping and the tornado sirens going, not much sleep here!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 14, 2012)

Congrstulations on your colt! He sounds like a looker! Will wait for pics.


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 14, 2012)

Congratulations on your new colt! So happy he arrived safely between storms! I'll be watching for updates and pictures!


----------



## little lady (Apr 14, 2012)

Congrats! Excited to see pics.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 14, 2012)

That's wonderful news



I can't wait for pics and to hear all about it. Congratulations and welcome to the world little one.


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 14, 2012)

Delighted to hear that she foaled and all is well. Sounds like a great story though. Cant wait to hear all about it and see some pics.

Congratulations


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 14, 2012)

Congratulations!! Wonderful news - so relieved to hear this. Now stay safe!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 14, 2012)

Many many congrats!! Sounds like you had an interesting night. Cant wait for the full story, but in the meantime, stay safe!!


----------



## Becky (Apr 14, 2012)

I love this little colt. He's so refined and looks just like a more colorful version of his sire, Lucky Four Santa Fe So Impressive. Excuse the poor picture. Hard to get a decent picture of a horse in a stall! I hope to have him out tomorrow and will take more pics.

Love his markings and a bonus is his right eye is blue and I think his left eye is partial blue. Just what I wanted. Tobiano + Splash.






Meet Redrock Storm Warning.


----------



## little lady (Apr 14, 2012)

Love the way he is marked! Flashy lil fella!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 14, 2012)

Congratulations Becky!! He's wonderful.


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 14, 2012)

congrats what a handsome fellow


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 15, 2012)

What a cute lil guy and all the splash to go with it! Congrats!


----------



## MeganH (Apr 15, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## lucky lodge (Apr 16, 2012)

congrats hes lovely love his colour


----------



## Becky (Apr 16, 2012)

Another mare coming right along! Britt Helm Simply Love Chant has a big, full udder this morning. She is a daughter of AMHA National Grand Champion Jr Stallion, Britt Helm Grand Illusion. Love Chant is a 30" solid black mare, very typey and refined. I have leased her for breeding and she's not pictured on my website. She is in foal to Lucky Four Santa Fe So Impressive and that foal should be another stunner.

I will take udder pictures of her this morning.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah! More pics


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 16, 2012)

Oooo another mare to oggle. But we do need more pics of your new boy too. No fair to keep us waiting or begging


----------



## Becky (Apr 16, 2012)

Here are a couple of pictures of Love Chant's udder from this morning. Looking pretty impressive! It's gone down some since she's been turned out today, but I bet she foals this week.


----------



## Becky (Apr 16, 2012)

I need to get some new pictures of Storm Warning and I'll post them when I do. Beautiful day here today so he and his mom are enjoying some outside time in the sun.


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 16, 2012)

Udder is looking really good and she doesnt look like a wide load. I am going to guess a filly by the weekend


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 16, 2012)

Becky said:


> I love this little colt. He's so refined and looks just like a more colorful version of his sire, Lucky Four Santa Fe So Impressive. Excuse the poor picture. Hard to get a decent picture of a horse in a stall! I hope to have him out tomorrow and will take more pics.
> 
> Love his markings and a bonus is his right eye is blue and I think his left eye is partial blue. Just what I wanted. Tobiano + Splash.
> 
> ...


He is awesome, congratulations! Love everything about him!


----------



## Becky (Apr 16, 2012)

Here's a picture of Storm Warning from today. I love his refinement, color and conformation!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 16, 2012)

He's beautiful Becky!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 16, 2012)

very handsome congratulations


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 17, 2012)

Love his color, pattern and refinement! He's going to make someone quite the show stallion.


----------



## MeganH (Apr 17, 2012)

He is so cute! love his head!


----------



## Becky (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks everybody. I'm really pleased with Storm Warning.





Love Chant seems to have the same issues Charlotte's mares are having. She had a really large udder yesterday morning that I posted pictures of and now it's gone way down. Weird...... She's not looking too foaly at the moment.


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 18, 2012)

He is a beautiful boy and love that little head he has.

I think udder will be driving people to the bottle this yr LOL. Will be interesting to see how she is today


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 18, 2012)

Congrats - he is lovely!! Did you post any measurements??


----------



## Eagle (Apr 18, 2012)

He is adorable and I love his colour.




karina I think you might be right there


----------



## Becky (Apr 18, 2012)

Mary, no I haven't measured him yet. I'm guessing he was probably around 19 - 20" at birth. Probably will mature between 30" - 32". I'm waiting for him to fill out some more before I reassess. However, I just might put a stick on him tonight when I bring him and his mom in for the night.





I'll take some new udder pics of Love Chant this afternoon and ya'll can give me your opinion.


----------



## Becky (Apr 18, 2012)

Here's a new pic of Love Chant's udder from this afternoon. Can you say non impressive?? She's going in reverse!


----------



## Becky (Apr 19, 2012)

Well, Diane, that's about the only thing I can say about her right now.



I hope she made more changes overnight, although, I also hope she now holds off just a bit longer as I am going to a horse show for the day tomorrow and I don't need any surprises and don't want to have to worry! I will only be gone for the day, so at least that part is good. She is only 306 days today and holding off a while longer won't hurt my feelings at all!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 19, 2012)

Becky said:


> Well, Diane, that's about the only thing I can say about her right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck with being gone 'just for the day.' LOL I did that last Tuesday, and my experienced broodmare foaled *outside *with a couple of other broodmares! She has never foaled during the daytime............since we have owned her, anyway. These mares are just so sneaky!!



Anyway, I hope you have a wonderful day out!


----------



## Becky (Apr 19, 2012)

Here is Love Chant's udder this morning. Definitely on the upswing again. I haven't checked her this afternoon, but I hope she holds out another 24 hours. Then she can start getting serious.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 20, 2012)

Any updates?? has she been shopping?


----------



## Becky (Apr 20, 2012)

Love Chant had an even larger udder this morning, but it was soft. I just returned from the show and all is well. I wouldn't be surprised if she doesn't foal sometime this weekend. Not tonight, but soon. I will update with new pictures tomorrow.

Whew! I'm tired!


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 20, 2012)

I bet you are exhausted. thank goodness Frank decided to skip that one.

I hope Love Chant is kind to you tonight and then foals Saturday night. I can't wait to see this baby!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 21, 2012)

That is good news, I agree Charlotte, lets hope she foals tomorrow morning


----------



## Becky (Apr 21, 2012)

Here is Love Chant's udder today. Close....... Soon I hope!


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 21, 2012)

A big improvement over the shrinkage but still a lot of filling to be done. Will be interesting to see how quickly she buys her groceries. Very exciting and fingers crossed for another baby this weekend


----------



## Becky (Apr 21, 2012)

LOL This coming week would be nice.


----------



## Becky (Apr 22, 2012)

I have another mare, Missy, coming along too. She is at 318 days today. Love Chant is 309.

I'll try to take some body pics of both today and post.


----------



## Becky (Apr 22, 2012)

Here are pictures from today. First is Love Chant. Not too impressive today. Taking her time about bagging up. First two pictures.

Then there is Missy. Her udder from today. She's a ways off yet.

And a picture of both mares in the pasture today.


----------



## Becky (Apr 24, 2012)

Love Chant is baffling to say the least. Yesterday morning, her udder was huge! Full, flat on the bottom, sticking out between her back legs. I thought she would tighten up and be ready to foal last night. Nope, udder went WAY down during the day. This morning, back some but not as big as yesterday morning. She's kept that amount during the day today and this afternoon/evening there is some firmness to it. Not hard and tight, but 'firmish'. Now, I wonder what she is going to do??

She is full of surprises, that's for sure!


----------



## Becky (Apr 25, 2012)

Love Chant didn't set the pager off any last night. That's a first. The night before it was 7+ times. I lost count (and sleep)! I hope this morning will finally show her close to foaling.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

sounds like she is getting closer


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2012)

Love Chant is still keeping me guessing. Her udder was smaller yesterday. She once again, did not set the pager off last night and from the looks of her, she didn't look like she laid down last night. No shavings on her. But, her udder still is not what I would call ready today. So, I'm still waiting. And for what it's worth, I hope she doesn't set the pager off until she is down and pushing!


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm guardedly optimistic, but in the last hour and a half, Love Chant's udder has gone from ho hum to getting impressive. I'm amazed how it's changed in such a short period of time!

I'll update again before I go to bed tonight. Maybe a baby tonight after all!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 26, 2012)

Woo Hoo! Hoping Love Chant foals tonight! And maybe she won't set the pager off again so you can get some sleep.


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't know if she'll foal tonight or not, but her udder has gotten bigger. Not the hardest, tightest udder I've seen but that can change quickly, too. I've put hay down over the shavings in her stall. Probably jinxed it!

Heading to bed. Hope I have a new foal to show in the morning!


----------



## Becky (Apr 27, 2012)

No foal last night, but her udder is completely full and flat on the bottom. It just needs to get tighter. Hope that's today!

If it goes down today, I'm going to shoot her! LOL


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 27, 2012)

We are getting tired of waiting.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 27, 2012)

No you won't


----------



## Becky (Apr 27, 2012)

Charlotte, you're not the only one getting tired of waiting! The bags under my eyes are getting bigger by the day!

Yes, Diane, once she foals, I am sure I will feel really bad about making threats!


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 27, 2012)

Now I realize the real purpose of this chat forum. Those of us that are DONE need to come on and support the ones still waiting. Because I sure understand the pain, the frustration, the sleepless nights, the uncertainty, the worry about things going wrong,and all the rest of it... And as I just posted on Sandy's thread, your sense of time gets all out of whack. But even as tired as we are this week (and we are in our 60's), with 2 minis in the hospital, losing the brakes on the truck on the way to the hospital, we still managed to be out in the barn at 5 AM yesterday for the birth of that final 2012 foal. That's the sure cure for what ails you!! Soon I hope for you....


----------



## Becky (Apr 27, 2012)

Ah, Mary, you've had quite the foaling season! More intense than most of us would like, but getting live, healthy foals is the main thing. One thing I have learned in all my years foaling out miniature mares, is to never expect them to do anything you think they will! Or should!! They will always do the unexpected. At least one of them every season. And this year for me, it's Love Chant.

Most years, I have the Equipage down to a science. Normally, no more than 3 nights in a row with a transmitter on a mare. Not this year! Just Magic wore one for almost 2 weeks and now Love Chant is approaching 2 weeks with one on. That's a lot of sleepless nights!





I keep thinking Love Chant must be close to foaling. The past 3 nights, she hasn't set the pager off once. That must mean close, right???

I do have Missy coming along, too. She is at 323 days today, but from her udder, she looks like she is going to go 330 or so. No transmitter on her yet. Hope she doesn't fool me!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 28, 2012)

Well no announcement of a new baby after last night, soooooooooooooooooooooo maybe tonight??????????


----------



## Becky (Apr 28, 2012)

As usual, I'm still waiting.



Love Chant has been acting different today. She's been far more active than she usually is. Could be flies or it could be 1st stage labor. I'll believe the labor part when I see a foal!


----------



## Becky (Apr 29, 2012)

No, Diane, none of that. Missy's udder was completely flat before she started bagging up. No abnormal swelling, no fever. It looks like what I'd see if she had mastitis, but there aren't any other symptoms.


----------



## Becky (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes, what is expressed looks like cheddar cheese.


----------



## Becky (Apr 30, 2012)

Love Chant is looking more like she may be ready to foal tonight. Full, firm udder this afternoon. I will post udder pictures later.


----------



## Becky (Apr 30, 2012)

I forgot to take my camera out when I fed, but I have to go back out later and close the barns up some. More thunderstorms expected tonight. I will take my camera this time!


----------



## Becky (Apr 30, 2012)

Love Chant udder pics from this morning. The last two. The first two pictures are from tonight. You can see the night pictures show a flatter udder on the bottom. The only thing lacking right now is for her nipples to fill and get firm.


----------



## Eagle (May 1, 2012)

not long now and baby will be here


----------



## Becky (May 1, 2012)

Love Chant has a HUGE udder this morning. It looks like she has a basketball between her legs. Maybe she is going to have a daytime foal?

I'll snap a picture when I go back to the barn.


----------



## Eagle (May 1, 2012)

oh how exciting, lets hope she gives you a daytime baby


----------



## Becky (May 1, 2012)

Here's her udder this morning. The pictures really don't show just how big it is. She's not the tamest horse, so she may wait until the dark of night. I just wish she would get on with it!


----------



## Eagle (May 1, 2012)

Lets hope she goes shopping and fills those nipples today


----------



## palsminihorses (May 1, 2012)

Looking really close! I have mares foal with udders that look just like Love Chant's!! Safe foaling wishes!


----------



## Becky (May 1, 2012)

The pictures don't even show how big it really is. It's sticking out between her back legs. Almost looks painful!

Same here, Pam. She could foal at anytime.

I better get off the computer. I can't see her from here when she's outside during the day.





I wanted to add that she's been more active today than yesterday. Yesterday, she stood in a corner in her small pasture virtually all day. Today she is grazing around and moving all over the pasture. I'm having to watch carefully just to keep up with her.


----------



## Becky (May 1, 2012)

Should have a baby soon. Love Chant has been yawning and getting more active in her stall.


----------



## palsminihorses (May 1, 2012)

Woo Hoo! Looking forward to reading about the birth announcement! Praying for a safe foaling for Love Chant!


----------



## Becky (May 2, 2012)

The filly fairy arrived in Oklahoma! Minimally marked bay pinto. 12:00 am. Gorgeous filly! Pics later.


----------



## Eagle (May 2, 2012)

*CONGRATULATIONS*


----------



## Becky (May 2, 2012)

Here she is. Gorgeous filly! Looks just like her sire, Lucky Four Santa Fe So Impressive. Better pics tomorrow without a blanket.



I'm off to bed.


----------



## AnnaC (May 2, 2012)

Many congratulations!!! Well done Love Chant!!



:ThumbUp


----------



## mthowdy (May 2, 2012)

CONGRATS!!! I was just catching up on your thread and finally got to the end, and then THIS is what I saw!!

Amazing! I was so surprised!

Can't wait to see more pics! Glad everything went well and mom and baby are doing good!


----------



## Charlotte (May 2, 2012)




----------



## targetsmom (May 2, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Becky (May 2, 2012)

Thanks, everyone. I can't believe it's a filly! And a stunning one too. I'm so excited.


----------



## MeganH (May 2, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 2, 2012)

Woo Hoo! And a *filly!!! *Congratulations! Will be looking forward to more pictures today! So happy all went well too!


----------



## Eagle (May 2, 2012)

come on Becky



we want some more pics


----------



## Becky (May 2, 2012)

As soon as I can get some decent pictures, I'll post them. Love Chant isn't the friendliest mare and I've kept them stalled today. If I go in the barn, she starts circling the filly and I can't get any pictures. I plan to turn them out tomorrow and I'll take some pictures then.


----------



## little lady (May 2, 2012)

Beeeeeeautiful! More pics pleeeeeeeeaaaaassssssse!


----------



## Becky (May 3, 2012)

Here is a picture of Simply Impressive. Outside for the first time this morning. She's squinting in the sun. And she still has some unfolding to do.


----------



## Becky (May 3, 2012)

And not forgetting about Missy, here is a picture of her udder this morning. She is coming along. 329 days today.


----------



## Eagle (May 3, 2012)

Just Adorable!





Good girl Missy I hope you are planning on having a baby too soon


----------



## palsminihorses (May 3, 2012)

Such a pretty girl! And look at those stockings!


----------



## Becky (May 4, 2012)

Missy made some big udder changes last night. Looks like it won't be too many more days before her little one arrives. She's 330 days today.


----------



## Becky (May 5, 2012)

Missy could have a Super Moon baby. I'm watching her closely today.


----------



## Eagle (May 5, 2012)

How exciting



I am sending prayers for a safe and easy foaling.


----------



## AnnaC (May 5, 2012)

Good luck and safe foaling!


----------



## Becky (May 5, 2012)

I believe Missy will be foaling tonight. Her udder has gotten very firm today. Her milk has been super thick, clear and very sticky. Earlier this afternoon. At 5 pm, she has white milk and very sticky. 6:30 now and I'm going to go feed and put her in the barn. She's getting pretty agitated outside.

I'm attaching an udder pic from just a little while ago. Note that it still is 2 halves, but each half is quite firm.


----------



## palsminihorses (May 5, 2012)

Woo Hoo! Another Kentucky Derby / Super Moon baby!! I just witnessed the birth of one of Maple Hollow's mares. Prayers for safe foaling headed your way!



ray


----------



## Becky (May 5, 2012)

It's a colt! Chestnut homozygous tobiano + splash. Two blue eyes. Born while I was still feeding horses. LOL I thought she was ready. She wanted in the barn and had been doing cow patties outside. She ate about half her dinner, layed down and started pushing. Foaled about 7:40 this evening. Pics in a little while.


----------



## MeganH (May 5, 2012)

Congrats!!! Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Charlotte (May 5, 2012)

So tonight you get to SLEEP!

Boy, I hope the little guy doesn't cook. So warm and humid out there.

Looking forward to pix!


----------



## targetsmom (May 5, 2012)

Wow, busy day for LB mare owners - congrats!!! Sounds like a good way and time to foal. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## palsminihorses (May 5, 2012)

Congrats Becky! Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## Becky (May 5, 2012)

Here's a quick picture of a little wet colt.



This one is sired by Redrock Magic Maker.


----------



## Eagle (May 6, 2012)

*CONGRATULATIONS*



I can't wait for more pics


----------



## Becky (May 6, 2012)

What is it with colts? Seems that if there are any problems after delivery, it's always colts.

This delivery was normal and quick. Colt appeared fine. A little slow to get up on his sternum, but did. I dried him for awhile, then went to get Missy some banamine. When Missy stood up after foaling, instead of breaking the cord, it pulled out the placenta. Same thing happened when Love Chant foaled a few days ago. After a few minutes and blood had finished transferring, I got my foaling scissors and cut the cord. Dipped the stump and continued to dry the colt.

I moved the colt to the other side of the stall, so I could clean up the placenta and clean the wet bedding. Finished that and went back to drying the colt. After a minute, he went flat and was as limp as a noodle. I continued to rub him briskly and tried to get him back up on his sternum. A new foal can expand their ribcage for breathing better if they are sternal. But, no, he wouldn't. I kept checking respiration and he was breathing and it was at a normal rate. No matter what I did, he wouldn't raise up. I stuck a piece of hay in his ear and up his nose. He'd move his head, but no attempt to raise himself. Missy was helping by licking and nipping at him. Finally, he stretched like he had been sleeping!! Good grief. I propped him up again and he finally stayed sternal. I went to the house and got some karo syrup and gave him some of that. It's thicker than colostrum, so I figured it would be less likely to just run out of his mouth. That seem to work and he finally started doing what newborns should do in the right timeline.

After another minute, he finally decided to try to get up. From that point on, he started acting and doing everything he should. Once he was up, his suck reflex got stronger and I milked Missy and fed him some colostrum. I did that several times and he was moving around well and was looking for the milk bar on his own. I came in the house and by the time I did a final check around 10:30 and he was nursing well and acting normal. I woke up a couple of times during the night to see him galloping around the stall. So, I knew he was nursing and all was well.

I have had what I call 'fading foals' in the past, where they go limp after birth and are not breathing. This colt was breathing, but limp. Too strange. And it always seems to be colts to give you heart failure!


----------



## little lady (May 6, 2012)

Congrats! From the pic love his markings! Looking forward to mkore pics.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 6, 2012)

congratulations -on your handsome little guy, scary start but so glad he's doing good now-


----------



## palsminihorses (May 6, 2012)

WOW Becky! I went to bed and didn't read about the colt's problems until this morning. So happy it all turned out fine! Good to know about the Karo Syrup. I've heard of that before. Good reminder!

And he's very colorful! I'll be looking forward to seeing more pictures of him!


----------



## Becky (May 6, 2012)

It was quite a strange event, but all is well today. The weather has been warm today, but we have a cool down coming, thank goodness. Here's a picture of Marker from this afternoon.


----------



## palsminihorses (May 6, 2012)

Quite a handsome little man! So happy he's doing good now.


----------



## Eagle (May 7, 2012)

Congratulations, he is adorable




i love his blaze! What a scary start though, I am so glad all turned out well.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 7, 2012)

He is adorable! Love his loud coloring!


----------



## Becky (May 7, 2012)

Here are a couple of pictures of Marker from this morning. His sire is Redrock Magic Maker and his dam is Masters Little Miss Marker, so Redrock Magic Marker he is!


----------



## Becky (May 7, 2012)

Here are pictures of Redrock Simply Impressive, minimal bay pinto filly and Redrock Storm Warning, loud, blue eyed bay pinto colt. Both of these are the first foals by Supreme Champion, Lucky Four Santa Fe So Impressive. I cant be more pleased!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 7, 2012)

WOW! You have some gorgeous babies, Becky!! And I love all the color you're getting, too!


----------



## Eagle (May 8, 2012)

wow they are all gorgeous, you must be over the moon


----------



## Becky (May 8, 2012)

I am very pleased with these foals and can't wait to see them clipped this summer!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 8, 2012)

Beautiful foals Becky - lots of great color for the guys and I just love the bay filly too


----------



## Becky (May 16, 2012)

Please keep little Marker in your thoughts and prayers. At a week and half of age, he's developed a joint infection. He's on two antibiotics and Equioxx for inflammation. However, he's not running a fever and so far he's still spunky. I'm hopeful the antibiotics will knock this quickly.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 17, 2012)

sending prayers for little marker


----------



## AnnaC (May 17, 2012)

Any news today - am saying prayers for your little boy!


----------



## cassie (May 17, 2012)

Praying for your lovely little man! Come on marker! You can fight this!!!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 17, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Marker! I'm hoping he is improving.


----------



## Becky (May 17, 2012)

Thanks, everyone. Marker is acting bright and alert today. He still has some swelling in his left hock. The right one has improved. He really HATES me now! Two injections a day, plus oral antibiotics twice a day, the Equioxx once a day and some Probios daily. He's a walking pincushion right now.





I'm leaving in the morning for a horse show and I'm taking Missy and Marker to Charlotte's for the weekend. So he can hate her.



I'm hopeful by the time I'm back late Sunday afternoon, Marker will be much improved. If the antibiotics he's on don't seem to be knocking this, my vet will switch him to something else.

Please continue to pray for him.


----------



## Sandy B (May 18, 2012)

Poor baby boy!! Thank God you caught it quick though! Good job mom!! I pray for a quick recovery for Marker.


----------



## Eagle (May 18, 2012)

Oh poor Marker, I can personally say that the Lil B prayers do wonders so I am praying for the little guy.


----------



## targetsmom (May 18, 2012)

Adding prayers for little Marker..sounds like he will be in good hands for the weekend!


----------



## Wings (May 19, 2012)

Thinking of your poor little one





You have had a beautiful group of foals this season, minimal or not I love that filly


----------



## Becky (May 20, 2012)

Back from a very successful show.






Marker - been really up and down this weekend. We can no longer give him injections, not working for several reasons and have switched him to Amoxicillin along with his SMZ's. Yesterday, things were not looking good, and I was afraid Marker was not going to make it, but today he seems to have made dramatic improvement. Hopefully, things will continue in that direction.

I did call one of the local vet hospitals yesterday about taking him there. Talked to Dr Mayberry at Equine Medical Associates and he said they would put him on different antibiotics IV and flush the hock probably multiple times. Cost - $1500 to $2000. That's cost prohibitive for me and my regular vet, Dr Danielson, was able to get some Amoxicillin for Marker and we started it last night. The swelling is down today and Marker is running circles around his dam.

Please continue your prayers and keep him in your thoughts. I will keep you updated.


----------



## Wings (May 20, 2012)

Thank-you for the update, I'm keeping him in my thoughts and my fingers are still crossed.


----------



## targetsmom (May 20, 2012)

Feeling the pain of your roller coaster ride and hoping and praying that Marker keeps fighting and improving!!


----------



## Becky (May 20, 2012)

If it's not raining tomorrow, I'll try to take some new pictures. He's a cutie! Not only does he have a great color pattern, he has huge eyes. Love those!

Sure hope he makes it!


----------



## AnnaC (May 21, 2012)

Still saying prayes for your little man, really hoping he pulls through.


----------



## Charlotte (May 21, 2012)

How is the sweet little boy this morning?


----------



## Becky (May 21, 2012)

Hopping and bucking around his stall this morning. I'll be turning him and his mom out as soon as the chance of rain is over and he gets his meds.

Sure hope he pulls through this!


----------



## Eagle (May 26, 2012)

Yes I am



ray too Becky


----------



## Becky (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for asking, Diane. Marker is continuing to improve! He's been off the Equioxx since Tuesday and has had minimal swelling. Last night there was no swelling detected at all.



He will stay on antibiocs at least until the middle of next week. I'm really hopeful he will pull through this. Thanks everyone for your continuing prayers. They are working!


----------



## Wings (May 26, 2012)

Great news!


----------



## Eagle (May 27, 2012)

Fantastic


----------



## Becky (May 27, 2012)

No swelling in his hock at all this morning.



This is the first morning there hasn't been a little. It has been going down during the day the past few days. I only have enough Amoxicillin through tomorrow night, so I will call my vet first thing Tuesday morning and see what he wants to do.

Marker is getting friendly since he hasn't been getting stuck with needles anymore. He doesn't mind his oral antibiotics mixed with vanilla pudding!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 27, 2012)

Becky said:


> No swelling in his hock at all this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So glad to hear little Marker is doing so much better now! And what a good idea of mixing his oral meds with pudding! I had never thought of that! I have used syrup before, but I'm sure the pudding would syringe much better. Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## targetsmom (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for the update. I conitnue to think about Marker and pray for his complete recovery. Very scary reading some of the responses on the main forum! And pudding is a great idea! Have to remember that. We usually use Stomach Soother or applesauce but it helps to get other ideas if those aren't on hand.

I really sympathize about the shots to the babies, as Bunny was supposed to get antibiotic shots twice a day when she got home from the hospital "just in case". It was her dam that had the thumps and Bunny went in and came out healthy but her fibrinogen level was a bit high. I discussed it with my vet and in her case (obviously very different in yours) we decided that the risks of damage from the shots were greater than the potential benefits, so we stopped. That was almost 3 weeks ago. Trying to give shots to a squirming baby and not hit the wrong place is pretty hard on everyone involved!


----------



## Eagle (May 27, 2012)

that's wonderful news, well done you did a great job.


----------



## Becky (May 27, 2012)

Here's a new picture of Marker from this evening. He looks like the picture of health and he is F-A-T! He was 3 weeks old yesterday.

We had a lot of issues from trying to give him multiple injections. I actually hit a vein and thought I killed him. Then, we never could inject after that wihout getting blood. He also developed a large hematoma at an injection site that Marker started chewing on and it leaked blood everywhere. I just decided we weren't going to be able to give him injections anymore and would have to come up with oral antibiotics for him. So far, so good.


----------



## targetsmom (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for the new photo - he is GORGEOUS!!! (and not thin, that's for sure!).


----------

